# 2k Gaming 24'' Monitor 120 HZ



## Sschlech (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Gamingmonitor mit einer 2k Auflösung welcher 24 Zoll groß ist (WICHTIG: es sollte nicht größer sein da ich keinen platz dafür habe) und er sollte 120Hz haben da ich zuletzt erst einen neuen pc gekauft habe.

mfg Sschlech


----------



## beren2707 (18. Juli 2014)

2K = 1080p?  
Da würde sich mMn der XL2411Z anbieten; alternativ der VG248QE.


----------



## Sschlech (18. Juli 2014)

2K Auflösung sind nach PC Standart 2048x1536 Pixel

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bildauflösung


----------



## Bunny_Joe (18. Juli 2014)

Ja ich denke er meint schon FullHD


----------



## Shizuki (18. Juli 2014)

Ich würde mal drauf tippen er meint WQHD


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. Juli 2014)

Na dann viel Spaß bei der Suche nach einem Monitor mit dieser Auflösung... Generell gibts es keine 24" mit mehr als Full HD. Und 120hz findet man auch (fast) nur bei FHD Monitoren.


----------



## Sschlech (18. Juli 2014)

WQHD währe auch eine möglichkeit


----------



## beren2707 (18. Juli 2014)

Dann aber nur aus Korea mit der Möglichkeit auf ~90-120 Hz zu übertakten und mit 27". 1440p + 120/144 Hz bei 24" gibt es einfach nicht.


----------



## 45thFuchs (18. Juli 2014)

Warum kaufst du nicht einfach einen Full Hd Monitor und betreibst ihn mit Downsampling auf 2880x1620? aus 50cm Entfernung wirst du den unterschied nicht merken.
Ich weiss nicht wie das bei 120 hz aussieht meiner macht nur 60 aber lässt sich auf 72 und 75 Hz tunen .
Auf Vsync musst du dann aber verzichten bei Nvidia, das will nach wie vor 60 Hz.
Ich empfehle tripple buffer und im MSI Afterburner dann 71bzw 74 Hz einzugeben als Frame rate limit.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2014)

> Generell gibts es keine 24" mit mehr als Full HD.


Öhm, doch! -> LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 23", Diagonale bis 24", Auflösung: ab 3840x2160 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Von den 1920x1200er Geräten will ich erst gar nicht anfangen.


----------

